# I think Peach is in heat....



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

I just adopted Peach from the shelter and unfortunately its one where I'm responsible to spay instead of them before she comes home. She has an appointment on 11/18 to be spayed but I think she is in heat now by the way she rolls around and is very vocal (of course we just met so maybe this is normal for her?) My male is fixed and we are keeping her inside anyway, I'm just curious how long a heat lasts? Any other advise? I havent had one go into heat before.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That's unusual for shelters. 

If she's in heat, she may also start having odd weeing patterns.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

DO NOT let her outside! She is going to try like the dickens to get out! I would call the clinic and ask if you can move it up sooner as she is going to drive you nuts with the yeowling!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Heats can last anywhere from 4-7 days.


----------



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

*Could this behavior be from her going into heat?*

I was already going to shut her in the bathroom when the trick-or-treating started so that she could be safe but I had to shut her in before because she started getting an attitude or something.
Basically, she kept jumping on me as I was walking around and it was hard to get her claws out. She kept running around, she didn't want anything and even when I tried just sitting for a while she didn't come near so it doesn't seem like she was angry about me doing some housecleaning.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Arianwen said:


> That's unusual for shelters.
> 
> If she's in heat, she may also start having odd weeing patterns.


Yes its one of the last few in our area that make you sign an agreement instead of doing it before they leave. Its a very high kill underfunded county animal control.

Of course now that Ive posted this I'm still unsure if she is in heat. She doesnt seem as crazy as i would suspect. She slept thru the night on our bed for the first time last night but she still woke up this morning and got all rolly on the floor and talking. Maybe thats her personality and we just arent used to it. I may have to rearrange my work schedule so I can move up her spay (i like to be home so she wouldnt be alone the next day). That way i can just not worry anymore one way or another. This is definitely one area I want to keep my experiences to nothing.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It could be that's she's going into or coming out of, heat.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

bluemilk said:


> It could be that's she's going into or coming out of, heat.


I'm hoping it's coming out of, or just her personality? She has calmed down a lot since my original post, so maybe it was just coming here too. I don't know. But she has calmed down enough to make me feel better about not being able to move up her spay. Only 15 more days


----------

